# Datenbanken Typen -> Rational VS...



## raven-bs (1. März 2004)

Hallo,

Ich schreibe gerade ein Referat über Datenbanken, und für diesen Punkt schon google rauf und runter gesucht, finde aber nichts:
Die Preisfrage lautet:

Es gibt Rationale Datenbanken wie z.B. MySQL

Was gibt es noch? Logischerweise Irrationale Datenbanken  Doch dazu finde ich garnichts, weder ob es das gibt, noch was es auser Rationalen sonst noch etwas anderes gibt.

Währe toll wenn ihr da was wisst! Oder Links Postet die eine Recource für Datenbanken sind!

Danke euch! Super Kommunety!


----------



## x_Red_Eagle_x (1. März 2004)

Naja von irrationalen Datenbanken habe ich noch nichts gehört.
Aber ich "kenne" Hierachische, Netzwerk, Objektorientierte und Relationale Datenbanken
mfg


----------



## The Nephilim (1. März 2004)

Relevant dürften nur noch Objektorientierte DBs sein. In diesem Zusammenhang sind eigentlich die Objektorientierten Erweiterungen von Oracle, Informix oder IBM DB2 von Interesse. Such mal nach Infos zu SQLJ und dem Datentyp REF. Da sollte bei obigen Herstellern eigentlich einiges zu finden sein.
cu


----------



## raven-bs (2. März 2004)

Danke der Tipps, werde ich machen!


----------



## etemali (13. Mai 2004)

*datenbank*

Hallo Grünschnabel,

ich habe zufällig deine Beitrag gelesen und ich muß in den nächsten Tagen auch solch ein Arbeit abliefern. Kannst du mir bitte mit deine Infos weiterhelfen?

Danke.


----------



## raven-bs (13. Mai 2004)

Ich hab dir ne E-Mail geschrieben


----------



## etemali (14. Mai 2004)

Danke habe ich gesehen und dir geantwortet.


----------



## XChris (14. Mai 2004)

Mit fällt noch von Intersystems Cache ein. (post OOR)
XML - Hirachisch ;-)

Ausserdem gibt es DBMS die weder relational noch OO sind und sich nicht in das Muster von Standart DBMS drücken lassen. Meist Spezialentwicklungen für Laufzeitkritische Entwicklungen.

Ist sowas gesucht?

Chris


----------

